# Dairy Goat Show Tips



## lukeoleary (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey everyone!
So I am showing this doe at the fair in a week and wanted to make sure she is set up correctly. Does this look good? Sometimes I feel like I stretch her out too much, but other times I don't like how she gets under herself. Well I would love any tips you have for setting her up and just showing dairy goats in general!
Thanks!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

That looks great!  Nice job working with her! I know it can be really hard to tell when standing up if the goat is set up correctly.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Move her rear legs forward a touch so her hocks are underneath her pins. Looking good. Good luck!


----------

